# SES - Solar Energy Systems



## stefan (24 July 2004)

I'm thinking of buying SES shares for a long term investment. Look at it. It's come a long way already but considering its market position and the latest press release I would see this one much higher soon enough. Profit of 1 million, outlook for 20 million turnover? That must be one stock to put on your watchlist. 

A bit expensive now after it just added another 30% today, but for long term that should be no big deal. Short term, you may want to see if it comes back a bit before buying.

Comments welcome.


----------

